# Long time lurker.  First post



## stoneypete (May 11, 2010)

I've been a member here for a long time.  I got a notice today telling me that I've never posted here.

Figured I'd stop in and say hello.


----------



## Arnold (May 11, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*stoneypete* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

wp


----------



## lttlone (Jun 17, 2010)

Welcome


----------

